# Guardian-heavy Eldar vs Imperial Guard



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, been a while since I've made a thread here.

My friend uses Eldar and has a large army. Illegal, but large. I'm soon receiving a large army of Guard off of a friend, he doesn't need/want them anymore but that's another story entirely.

Anyway, I'm sick and tired of winning. Sounds strange, but I am. I've lost one game so far (Me: 12 Necron Warriors, Him: around 600pts of Eldar) and even that was close. I'm wondering if anyone can help give me some tactics which I'll then pass on.

He uses three squads of Guardians, a Seer Council (No powers)+ Farseer (With Mind War and Eldritch Storm) in a Wave Serpent (Sometimes, see below), the Avatar, Maugan Ra with three Dark Reaper 'bodyguards', 5 Dire Avengers (With two Exarchs!) with no Exarch powers.

3 Rangers (just three, not three squads), 2 Jetbikes (Not squadrons, just Jetbikes), a Falcon (Sometimes, he's not sure if it's a Wave Serpent or a Falcon), three units of normal Guardians (these are his gunline (Yeah, I know, gunline eldar?!!), one unit with Starcannon), and six foot-slogging Fire Dragons.

Wraithlord (with Shuriken Cannon, Scatter Laser, Missile Launcher and Wraithblade), and 2 War Walkers (One with Missile Launcher and Scatter Laser, the other with Starcannon and Brightlance), + nine Warp Spiders (No upgrades or exarch powers)

I'll usually use three squads of Guardsmen with Hevay Bolter teams in a gunline, one Vet squad in Chimera, one/two units of Penal Legion depending on the game size (these are purely there for fluff element), ten Ratlings, a unit of Stormtroopers, Platoon command (Not a lot of gear, just a Standard, they're order-givers) and a Company Command (with Power Sword on the officer, Standard and medi-pack). Maybe a Demolisher, a Battle Tank and a trio of Ogryns too.

Can you give any advice on this?

Midnight


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Start by having a proper list. Get rid of an Avenger exarch for an Avenger, fill out the ranger and jetbike squadrons.

Also, I`m pretty sure the warlocks _must_ take a psychic power, so they`re illegal as are.

Your friend may find that having an actual list rather than a random bunch of crap will make the game work better... The designers did spend months playtesting it, after all.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'll try writing him up a list or getting him to write one himself (I'll probably be seeing him today or tomorrow). By 'No power' for Warlocks, I mean he takes Destructor and then doesn't use it.

I foregt to mention, his current tactics! No use asking for different options if you don't know the existing ones (Or one, as the case may be)! Well, his Jetbikes usually go on a flank with the Wave Falcon (As I call it), with Guardian squads, the Avatar and practically everything else marches down the middle to get into 12" range. The Fire Dragons footslog down the flank where I keep my most dangerous vehicle (This will be the Demolisher). Mine is just gunline Guard, really. Tanks on the flanks, infantry in the centre.

The reason his army is so, well, random, is that he only got the codex late last year (After two or three years collecting and playing with the ref sheet). He's also a Dawn of War fan so thinks that Basic Infantry=Bad and Superunit=Win.

Midnight


----------

